# Peacock with open wound......



## Tatmanbob (May 12, 2012)

Hi, i have a orange peacock that recently developed a white cotton wool like growth about twice the size of the wound in the pics. I noticed the cotton wool covering on thursday night and when i came home friday it was like the photos. Its quite a considerable sized wound and you can't really tell from the pics but its 3-4mm deep aswell. The fish is feeding and acting as normal otherwise.

I'm more concerned about my other fish to be honest as i picked him up a few months back when i bought a full tank of fish to get a nice firefish and lithobates and he had a slight injury which i was told was due to fighting, but nothing like this.

I've dosed the tank with a fugnus and finrot treatment and have a slime and velvet one to use if this doesent help.

Any ideas?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So you Googled columnaris and your fish look like the pics? I would treat for this. GTZ has some recommended medications, like kanamycin which you may have to order online. Hope he will chime in. Columnaris can be fast acting and lethal so you may want to consider overnight delivery.


----------



## Derpfish (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks like fungus. I had a peacock last summer with a similar looking fuzzy wound about the same size. I used Jungle Labs Fungus Clear and he was fine a week later.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Bacterial or fungal, although the latter is more rare if indeed a true fungus. I see some driftwood in the tank which are prone to growing fungus, so it's possible. Some questions:
What are the tank dimensions and stock list?
Ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels?
Regular water change amount and schedule?
How long have you been treating with the fungus and finrot medication and what is it called? Any improvement?
I'd start out with an antibacterial and assume that you're dealing with columnaris. Nitrofurazone (API Furan 2) and kanamycin (Seachem Kanaplex) make a strong, broad spectrum antibiotic.
Other recommended medications are doxycycline OR minocycline (Maracyn 2).
Another method of treatment is a fish bath, as described here. I would choose Kanamycin (Kanaplex) as the medication additive for the bath.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

one of my o. lithobates has the same thing right now. it's getting better though.

i first thought it must have been the result of a fight but i haven't seen anything going on so maybe it is some kind of infection.


----------



## Derpfish (Jul 26, 2012)

I meant to put quotes around the word fungus, since most of said infections look like fungus but are actually bacterial. Some medications, like Jungle Labs Fungus Clear, are anti-bacterial but they go along with the whole bacteria-looks-like-fungus misconception to help people determine the right kind of treatment to use.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Injuries are usually the size of the mouth of the other fish. A big patch like that makes me think columnaris. I'd go with GTZ's recommendation.


----------

